# Wisconsin Dems try to join the anti gun party



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have to first off say that this will have no chance of going anywhere, but this just shows how little these anti gunners know about guns or ammunition.

http://mediatrackers.org/2013/02/15/democrats-seek-to-ban-hunting-ammunition-in-wisconsin/

They're trying to propose banning hollow point or frangible ammo. I think we live in an idiocracy these days. Thankfully we have a lot of hunters in our govt, and we are controlled by the Repubs so this will go no where. But the fact that they are trying to introduce it is rediculous. I've heard there are a few other things they are going to try to introduce as well, but haven't heard anything at this point.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not about guns and ammo as much as it is about votes. Bottom line.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep, and hopefully all the hunters that voted those bozos in will see what they wanted to try. Thankfully, WI is controlled by the Repubs in congress and will be controlled by the Repubs in the Senate after the next election (hopefully).


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm stuck in assoftwoshits and the dumb demsocrats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Are they not saying 22 caliber or less for hunting deer and bear??


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"no person shall hunt any deer or bear with any air rifle, rim-fire rifle, any center-fire rifle less than .22 caliber"

The issue is that hunters are already prohibited from using non-expanding bullets for deer or bear. Now these geniuses want to ban the use of expanding bullets for hunting and self-defense, which leaves hunters nowhere. Apparently, it would be fine to use non-expanding bullets on humans - just not expanding bullets.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Glenway's got it right.

Thankfully it likely won't even make it out of committee.

As my dad says, never argue with the philosophy of an idiot.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

You could beat them over the head with common sense and they wouldn't feel a thing...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> "no person shall hunt any deer or bear with any air rifle, rim-fire rifle, any center-fire rifle less than .22 caliber"
> 
> The issue is that hunters are already prohibited from using non-expanding bullets for deer or bear. Now these geniuses want to ban the use of expanding bullets for hunting and self-defense, which leaves hunters nowhere. Apparently, it would be fine to use non-expanding bullets on humans - just not expanding bullets.


 Our reg's. are worded close to what they have in regards to deer and bear, some 22 caliber center-fire are allowed for deer but mostly larger calibers, I see now the issue with the expanding bullets, Hmmm!! Somebody has been reading to many comic books. Thanks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

THEY'RE EVERYWHERE! THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You forgot something

:runforhills:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a bunch of knuckleheads ! Good part is all these attacks are gonna backfire when midterm elections come up. People are pi$$ed and have had enough


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

The comments on the link gave me a good giggle.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> What a bunch of knuckleheads ! Good part is all these attacks are gonna backfire when midterm elections come up. People are pi$$ed and have had enough


That's what I thought in November. I sure hope you're right, Tom and I'll do my part.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Daamud said:


> The comments on the link gave me a good giggle.


I had to go back and read them. Cletus is an educated koolaid drinker for sure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just heard this morning on the radio,and Cam mentioned it on last nights NRA NEWS show

the semi auto ban here in Minnesota has failed HOOORAY FOR US


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I see this going nowhere. But it is scary that some people think this way. And then debate it with emotion, rainbows & kittens instead of science, facts & figures.


----------

